
The IQ trap: how the new genetics could transform education - walterbell
https://www.newstatesman.com/2018/04/iq-trap-how-new-genetics-could-transform-education
======
ggm
I'm one of the naysayers, and I'm one of the lefties. So, I've come here to
parade my bucket of no painted red. But, asked the purely intellectual
question "is any element of intelligence heritable" obviously I'm going to say
yes.

Yes. It's heritable. What do you want to do about it? How much do you want to
screw things up, acting on it?

